# Denim rag quilt (pic)



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Just finished the quilt for my new nephew. 

When his brother was born, I was _awash_ in inspiration and made the one here: 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ilting/340974-my-nephews-busy-quilt-done.html


But being baby #2, my latest nephew was guaranteed to get shortchanged and I had nothin'... Until I was digging in my tote of old jeans and had a flash of inspiration: Jeans from his auntie, uncle and cousins on the ranch in Nebraska (which, someday, might be note-worthy to a Boston kid).
So I made this:








I think it came out pretty cute.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I started one four years ago and haven't finished it!!! I know, that is horrible!

It is very nicely done. I am sure it will be a treasured gift. Good work!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I love rag quilts. Last yr my hubby got those rag cutting scissors and they are twice as easy now.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> those rag cutting scissors


:thumb:
I made a little ragged tote bag about four years ago. And I remember snipping those seams with scissors, wondering how on earth anyone could ever do an entire quilt. My hand was all cramped up and in pain for days afterward. 

Then someone mentioned these:








Amazon.com: Fiskars 8-1/2-Inch Softouch Spring Action Rag Quilter Snip: Arts, Crafts & Sewing

All the difference in the world!! No fatigue, no pain and they worked so quickly!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you for posting the pic and information on those.  I didn't even know they had something like that.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I taught a class in denim rag quilts when our craft store was in business. I love them because you don't have to be a quilter to make one and people felt very good about them, even if they were intimidated about the whole sewing thing. Very practical as a toddler's drag around quilt in a small size. And... machine washable and dryable!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I completely agree. I put this pic up on my FB and have a non-sewing friend who is now starting one of her own. 
Rag quilts are really forgiving wrt seam allowances and matching corners and such. Not to mention a goos way to recycle denim so they can be really cheap.

I double-stitched all my seams to make it extra durable. I hope he truly abuses it lol


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

You have just inspired me to get moving on the denim quilt that I have been dawdling on for years. _Yours is beautiful!!!!_ What did you use for backing if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

double post... :huh:


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That is really cute! I like how you threw in some prints. What did you back it with?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Just flannel.  

I basically did what she did in this tutorial: Rag Quilts - How to make a Denim Rag Quilt (I sewed my denim/flannel together with Xs, though, first)


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That will be so nice and cozy! I don't know why, but I am on a big flannel kick right now.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! And he's guaranteed not to wear it out!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice, Erin.

I have two pair of those scissors because my husband LIKES to help me clip them. Who am I to argue with that?

Anyway, wanted to say to the unaware that if you are using new fabric they get a lot of dust in them and need a drop of oil to become smooth again. Much less work after oiling.

CS


----------

